# logitech 880 remote



## robortho (Sep 16, 2003)

has anyone had any experience with the logitech 880 remote with two hd tivo's and fairly sophisticated home theater system especially controlling thetwo tivos independently?


----------



## DavidS (Sep 27, 2000)

I use a Hermony (659 or something like that, though they all work the same) with two DTivos (one is HD), a plasma TV, stereo receiver for all sound, DVD player, and dual VCR/DVD recorder (although that last component is so complex I use its own remote for the few times I use it.) What do you want to know?


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I use my 880 to control my SD DirecTiVo and my HD DirecTiVo in the same room without any problems. I did have to set up the TiVo remotes and TiVos to work on the two different remote codes, add the HD TiVo then troubleshoot it that it was not responding to commands. It told me to point the device remote at the learning IR, press a couple of keys and it figured out that I was on remote code 2 (for example).


----------



## robortho (Sep 16, 2003)

is there an easy way to separate the codes for the two tivos so they work independently?


----------



## ProStreet (Jan 22, 2005)

I did the test drive for the 880 remote, thinking about picking one up, and the HR10-250 was not listed in the satellite setup. There was a HD10-250 in the list, would that be the same thing, or was I in the wrong list?


----------



## DavidS (Sep 27, 2000)

robortho said:


> is there an easy way to separate the codes for the two tivos so they work independently?


Yes. The manuals tell you how to set separate remote codes for the Tivos, which you do using the original remotes. Then you teach the settings to the Harmony, which the Harmony website describes how to do. At least that's how I did it.


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

robortho said:


> is there an easy way to separate the codes for the two tivos so they work independently?


 LlamaLarry covered everything you need to do except how to assign each Tivo a new remote code. That's in your owner's manual.

-Robert


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

ProStreet said:


> I did the test drive for the 880 remote, thinking about picking one up, and the HR10-250 was not listed in the satellite setup. There was a HD10-250 in the list, would that be the same thing, or was I in the wrong list?


Pick any DirecTiVo and you'll be set.  I think all my devices use the same codeset for Hughes HDVR2. I am pretty sure the entries are remote code 0, so you have to "fix" them to use 1 or 2 as appropriate.

You do need to change all of the TiVos in the same room to use a non 0 code or else you'll be in for a surprise later.


----------



## ProStreet (Jan 22, 2005)

If you pick any D* Tivo, will there be a ratio button, and the up arrow to switch the format for the HD? I have all my Tivo's set to different codes.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Jul 8, 2003)

My 688 controls this. I've also added my Sat-T60 to the mix.

http://www.123macmini.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=2&pos=120


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

ProStreet said:


> If you pick any D* Tivo, will there be a ratio button, and the up arrow to switch the format for the HD? I have all my Tivo's set to different codes.


You can adjust those as needed, I use the center nav circle up/down as my ratio button.


----------



## ProStreet (Jan 22, 2005)

LlamaLarry said:


> You can adjust those as needed, I use the center nav circle up/down as my ratio button.


Would you recomend this remote for $200.00, this could be the end of my life when my wife finds out I spent that much on a remote!!!


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I bought mine for ~$160, but others have done better - I think the price hunting thread is in this forum. My wife's eyes practically bugged out of her head when I told her how much the remote listed for so she was VERY pleased when I told her what I paid. 

If your setup was like mine you likely have multiple TiVo remotes, TV remote to handle the commands the TiVo misses, maybe a receiver remote, DVD player, etc. It was so complicated I have a Word doc with instructions I used to print out to leave with babysitters, house guests, etc. 

Now they press Activity, look for what they want to do, press the softkey and the rest is pretty intuitive. Initial setup CAN be tedious but spending the effort makes it a lot easier for everyone down the road. When a remote command gets missed the Help button will "talk" you through to get everything squared away, but my wife still had a hard time. My new TV does not have discrete input codes so the 880 would step through them each time it changed inputs. I ended up adding an AV Input soft button and solved the problem in a minute.

Other AIO remotes have their fanboys too, but this one does it for me.


----------



## workindev (Oct 13, 2003)

You can get this remote for ~$130 now from a good reputable dealer:

Devsdeals


----------



## tgibbs (Sep 22, 2002)

DavidS said:


> Yes. The manuals tell you how to set separate remote codes for the Tivos, which you do using the original remotes. Then you teach the settings to the Harmony, which the Harmony website describes how to do. At least that's how I did it.


You don't need to learn all of the commands. Just use the "Confirm infrared commands procedure." The Harmony site asks you to hit 3 keys on the TiVo remote, and then it figures out the remote code and sets the rest of the keys appropriately.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

In my opinion the Harmony 676 is a better remote. I've had both, returned the 880.

Yes the Harmony will control it all for you, as stated above.


----------



## soccergrunt (Jan 30, 2005)

my wife balked at first, but now she can't live without the Harmony. She had me buy one for the bedroom too. We control a HDTV, 2 DTivos, A/V receiver, DVD player, DVD recorder, and XM radio and lots of activities.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I have a Pronto but am liking the hard buttons on the 880 and I have never been able to get a good answer to this question. Can this remote change inputs on multiple devices for a macro? I have my Xbox 360 and my HR10-250 both being switched by my A/V receiver into the component in on my TV. TO slelect one, I have to set the right input on my TV, as well as select the right input on my Receiver. Is this possible with the 880? Of course, I also have DVD and Laserdisc hooked to other TV inputs that have seperate receiver inputs as well.


----------



## macericpet (Jan 15, 2003)

I use the 676 to control a SD and an HD without any problems.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Jul 13, 2002)

ProStreet -- my 880 should be here this afternoon. Found it for $179. More important, go to the Harmony/Logitech website and they're doing a $50 rebate, right now.


----------



## soccergrunt (Jan 30, 2005)

Lee, Not a problem. The harmonys are activity based. When you set it up, you set up activities like "watch TV', "play xbox". When you select an activity, the harmony will automatically set all devices to the correct input. When you are in an activity and want to switch, just select the new activity. the harmony will remember what each input the devices are on and make the necessary adjustments for the new activity.


----------



## tgibbs (Sep 22, 2002)

Lee L said:


> I have a Pronto but am liking the hard buttons on the 880 and I have never been able to get a good answer to this question. Can this remote change inputs on multiple devices for a macro? I have my Xbox 360 and my HR10-250 both being switched by my A/V receiver into the component in on my TV. TO slelect one, I have to set the right input on my TV, as well as select the right input on my Receiver. Is this possible with the 880? Of course, I also have DVD and Laserdisc hooked to other TV inputs that have seperate receiver inputs as well.


Yes. I have to switch inputs on my TV, my amplifier, and a video switchbox. The Harmony handles all of that transparently.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

http://www.logitech.com/lang/pdf/remotecontestrebate.pdf
$50 rebate for a Harmony 880 or 676 remote. It's good until 4/25/2006. Found it from a Tivo showcase.


----------



## osultan (Dec 1, 2003)

I just got an 880 for my main HT system with good results--cannot tell you about the two Tivo part, but it does pretty well with macros and the like. The only thing I could get it to do directly was to use discrete power on and power off codes.

I ended up telling the 880 that I had seperate power on and power off buttons for my components and then teaching the 880 from my Pronto Neo.

Beyond that, I am very happy with the remote. As far as the wife factor, both my wife and son prefer the 880's ergonomics and useability.


----------



## thieany (Jul 19, 2004)

The 880 works fine for commands, but I went back to older model since the 880 puts out a weaker IR signal. It would not reliably work thru a remote sender as older models. Logitech support confirmed this for me.


----------



## sp1dey (Jul 21, 2005)

verdugan said:


> http://www.logitech.com/lang/pdf/remotecontestrebate.pdf
> $50 rebate for a Harmony 880 or 676 remote. It's good until 4/25/2006. Found it from a Tivo showcase.


Logitech has updated the rebate form to include the text, Exclusive offer for Tivo users... how can they verify this?


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

sp1dey said:


> Logitech has updated the rebate form to include the text, Exclusive offer for Tivo users... how can they verify this?


It doesn't appear that there is any enforcement mechanism. But the promotional agreement with TiVo probably obligates them to put that text on there.


----------



## jfischer (Oct 14, 1999)

ProStreet said:


> Would you recomend this remote for $200.00, this could be the end of my life when my wife finds out I spent that much on a remote!!!


I bought one for $179 online, and there's a $50 rebate that I should be able to get as well. The HR10-250 is in the database, and it's working fine for me so far. I have an issue with the charging cradle, but supposedly there's an updated cradle to address this problem.

Overall, so far I like it.


----------



## workindev (Oct 13, 2003)

You can now get this remote for $112 at Dell:

Devsdeals


----------



## sp1dey (Jul 21, 2005)

Anyone win a free remote? I think the contest ended today.


----------



## patg25 (Nov 25, 2004)

Tried to enter the code at Dell. It did not work.


----------



## workindev (Oct 13, 2003)

patg25 said:


> Tried to enter the code at Dell. It did not work.


Yeah, looks like the Dell coupon is dead. It was only valid for 800 redemptions, so it looks like they filled their limit after a few hours.


----------



## aero_22 (Jan 29, 2004)

The PDF rebate on the logitech webpage is down.

http://www.logitech.com/lang/pdf/remotecontestrebate.pdf

Does anyone have a copy of the PDF rebate on their PC and can upload to this forum or onto their personal web page?

Also, anyone have an opinion on eCost.com? Mixed results on the feedback sites, but they have the remote for $179.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

I found this link that was working as of this morning.

http://www.weaknees.com/pdf/880_rebate.pdf


----------



## aero_22 (Jan 29, 2004)

ehardman - awesome - thank you!


----------



## jfischer (Oct 14, 1999)

aero_22 said:


> TAlso, anyone have an opinion on eCost.com? Mixed results on the feedback sites, but they have the remote for $179.


That's where I got mine, arrived on time (I paid for overnight).

However, the model number doesn't match what's on the rebate form, so I don't know if I'll get the $50 back or not.

The receipt from eCost says Harmony 880, but the part number on the box (which is definitely an 880) isn't the same as what the rebate form shows.


----------



## ctcraig (Mar 16, 2002)

I just sent my rebate form in also. The part number on my UPC ended in 0215 and not 0403. Harmony's site has the Part num as 0215 and the Canadian version of the rebate form has both part Nums. I hope they're not screwing me out of 50 buck. Without the rebate I know I wouldn't have popped for it


----------



## moneytrain8 (Feb 8, 2005)

I got in on the Dell deal, and got this for $141 - $50 rebate = $91 with free shipping. Very nice!

And this remote is just the best. I tried a bunch of different remotes, but none would control everything, including my SDH400 TiVo box (which was always the problem). But this remote does it absolutely flawlessly!

As well, the recharger means that, unlike that power-hog Kameleon All-in-One, I can avoid much of the expense of battery replacement! I think that's a big advantage over the 676, which takes 4 AA batteries.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Well, I have a replacement remote coming from Logitech as my dog chewed my existing 880 (See pics here ). They only charged me $75 for the replacement, so I wonder if I can get the $50 as well? Must be worth a try!


----------



## michad (Sep 9, 2002)

Maybe I'm challenged in some way that I cant tell, I hate it.

I bought the 880 based on all the good reports I read here, I have it and its not intuitive and cumbersome.

Its sitting in the charging station and I'm using my original remotes.

*Update*
So 3 seconds after posting I scan up to be sure I havent smeeked and see the rebate. For $110 I can muddle through. At $170 I was ready to ebay it.

What am I missing about this remote?


----------



## jfischer (Oct 14, 1999)

ctcraig said:


> I just sent my rebate form in also. The part number on my UPC ended in 0215 and not 0403. Harmony's site has the Part num as 0215 and the Canadian version of the rebate form has both part Nums. I hope they're not screwing me out of 50 buck. Without the rebate I know I wouldn't have popped for it


You're getting screwed out of it, just like me. I just checked my rebate status and got this:



> We are currently unable to approve your rebate for the reason listed below.
> The UPC symbol or proof-of-purchase tab you submitted is not valid for this promotion.
> You will receive a letter or postcard describing this problem. The letter or postcard may have instructions on how to correct this error.


I have already fired off a polite but firm letter to Logitech demanding my rebate. It is not my fault that they have multiple UPCs for the same damn remote. I complied with the terms of the offer, and I fully expect them to honor the rebate.


----------



## workindev (Oct 13, 2003)

Dell Deal is back on for $124

Devsdeals


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 17, 2006)

I have the 880 and it's the best remote ever! It's weird at first, but once you learn to think of things as "activities" it's easy to understand. I love that you can see everthing in the dark, and the charging cradle is awesome. I use it to control one sd tivo, hd tivo, 2 dvd players, 1 a/v receiver, and sirius satellite radio.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

workindev said:


> Dell Deal is back on for $124
> 
> Devsdeals


Wow! order placed! I've been wanting a second one for the bedroom (LCD TV, SD DirecTiVo and DVD player = 3 remotes on my nightstand).


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 17, 2006)

LlamaLarry said:


> Wow! order placed! I've been wanting a second one for the bedroom (LCD TV, SD DirecTiVo and DVD player = 3 remotes on my nightstand).


Wow, good idea. I think I will get one for upstairs as well. :up:


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

I have several mx-500 remotes and love them (and I have the IRClone gizmo for programming via PC). The thing I like most is the find-by-feel ability. The key sequence I use most when watching tivo is (3) FF, then later a play. Can users of the 880 comment on how easy it is to find keys by feel? Thanks.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

So, I used the TIVO remotes, and then the MX-500 and now the 880.

honestly, I use the 880 and previously the mx-500 to simply coordinate and have all the remotes contolled and setup the macros for users who are remote newbies. I don't have the TV, cable box, dvd, or CD remotes out at all

The 880 works nicely for TIVO, play, stop, menu, clear, info, FF, rewind, etc. They are in a pretty nice position, but differant than the stock tivo remote.

But, i do often just use one of the TIVO remotes if I am watching TIVO or the HD tivo a lot. The TIVO remote will continue to feel the most comfortable. The 880 is MUCH better than the mx-500 in the way, my opinion, but the TIVO just fits nicely.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

LlamaLarry said:


> Wow! order placed!


Double wow! Remote will be delivered tomorrow using their cheapest/standard shipping!


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

double wow, was the deal a month ago, where it ended up being 115$ from dell, BEFORE the rebate.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

That would have been worthy of a double wow at the very least. No one tell my wife I missed out on saving $60+.


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 17, 2006)

chris_h said:


> I have several mx-500 remotes and love them (and I have the IRClone gizmo for programming via PC). The thing I like most is the find-by-feel ability. The key sequence I use most when watching tivo is (3) FF, then later a play. Can users of the 880 comment on how easy it is to find keys by feel? Thanks.


Like most remotes, it all depends on how much you use it. The longer I use mine the less I have to look at it. I would say it is average in the "find-by-feel" category.


----------



## TCG (Feb 24, 2006)

Just saw this msg on DevsDeals..."by xanteen on Mar 09, 2006 - 08:52 AM
I have read that Logitech is not honoring the rebate if you buy it from Dell. The rebate has something to do with a Tivo promotion, and Dell is not an authorized source for the purposes of this promotion. Some people have had the rebate honored after calling Logitech customer service, though. YMMV. " 

Not sure if I should jump on this deal or not now.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

chris_h said:


> I have several mx-500 remotes and love them (and I have the IRClone gizmo for programming via PC). The thing I like most is the find-by-feel ability. The key sequence I use most when watching tivo is (3) FF, then later a play. Can users of the 880 comment on how easy it is to find keys by feel? Thanks.


The Harmony 6xx series remotes are a little better in the find by feel category than the 880 and 688. The 680 is great for dvr users.


----------



## wje (Jan 8, 2005)

michad said:


> Maybe I'm challenged in some way that I cant tell, I hate it.
> 
> I bought the 880 based on all the good reports I read here, I have it and its not intuitive and cumbersome....
> 
> What am I missing about this remote?


I guess it's a matter of personal preference. I've gone through a lot of remotes, including an expensive Sony monstrosity and a Pronto. I really like the 880!

It's not perfect, but it does sooo much in a small package. My biggest problem with the 880 is that the buttons are a bit small and close together. Many a time I have hit Skip while trying to hit play! Regardless, I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## toneman (Oct 17, 2002)

TCG said:


> Just saw this msg on DevsDeals..."by xanteen on Mar 09, 2006 - 08:52 AM
> I have read that Logitech is not honoring the rebate if you buy it from Dell. The rebate has something to do with a Tivo promotion, and Dell is not an authorized source for the purposes of this promotion. Some people have had the rebate honored after calling Logitech customer service, though. YMMV. "
> 
> Not sure if I should jump on this deal or not now.


Technically, one could argue that Logitech can't reject your rebate if you use the rebate form that has the Tivo "requirement" on it, since nowhere on the form does it state that you have to purchase the remote from a specific vendor.

But if you wanted to give Logitech less of an opportunity to reject your rebate, you could use this rebate form instead:

http://www.projectorpeople.com/SLIS/downloads/rebates/Logitech/Logitech_Rebate.pdf

It is the exact rebate form as the Tivo one, but w/o anything that mentions Tivo (or any other vendor, for that matter) on it.

Although not as great as the previous Dell deal on the 880 (which I missed out on), it's still a pretty good deal--assuming of course you get the rebate.


----------



## jfischer (Oct 14, 1999)

TCG said:


> I have read that Logitech is not honoring the rebate if you buy it from Dell.


They also won't honor it if you bought it from eCost during the TiVo promotion. eCost apparently sells a version of the 880 with a different UPC than what Logitech wants to honor. I've been screwed out of my $50 rebate by these jackals at Logitech.

No more Logitech products for me, ever.


----------



## triscitman (Mar 2, 2004)

I purchased mine from eCost too. My rebate was rejected as well. I will be placing a not so polite phone call in to Logitech.

As soon as I get an answer from them, I'll post.

Update-
Phone number is: 1-866-533-6880
Then 1 for English
Then 2
Then enter zip code plus #
Then 1 to confirm
Then enter last name #
(system then retrieves information)
Then 2
Then 0

Hours of Op:
M-F - 8 AM - 7 PM (EST)
Sat - 10 AM - 6 PM (EST)
Sun - Closed

-Greg


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

Logitech's rebate people rejected my rebate request as well. Now I have to call them and see if I can convince them to change their minds. Apparently the UPC code was supposed to end in -0403 and mine ended in -0215. Who knew?!? I never would have thought to check the UPC code number on the rebate form as long as the model number matched.... not to mention the fact that I didn't know the full UPC number until I had already paid for it and had it delivered.


----------



## triscitman (Mar 2, 2004)

Just called Logitech Rebate.

They checked on my rebate and realized I had the wrong UPC. After putting me on hold, the CSR came back and told me he would "correct the error." He then told me to expect my rebate within 6-8 weeks, as they have to reprocess the rebate application.

I did not yell or say anything. It appears they knew there was a problem and took care of it.

Hopefully the rest of you have as good of luck as I did. And hopefully after they reprocess my rebate, I'll get my $50.

Please note - I purchased mine from eCost, so the post above is accurate. They will initially deny the rebate. But if you call, it looks like they will honor it.

-Greg


----------



## jfischer (Oct 14, 1999)

I'll give them a try tomorrow - they're closing in 5 minutes and I don't want to have the "I just wanna go home and get drunk" guy take my call 

Thanks for the update!


----------



## jfischer (Oct 14, 1999)

I just called and got some guy in India, but after explaining the situation he also told me he would resubmit the rebate and that I should see it in 4-6 weeks.

We'll see....


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

jfischer said:


> I just called and got some guy in India, but after explaining the situation he also told me he would resubmit the rebate and that I should see it in 4-6 weeks.
> 
> We'll see....


Same here, only I got a gal. Anyway, she asked for all my information again, including the UPC number (I saved a copy), and even though the UPC number doesn't match the one on the rebate form, it was accepted by the system. So I guess they updated the computers to include the H880 966187-0215 UPC number. She gave me a submission number and told me that if the check didn't arrive in 6-8 weeks, I should call back at the same number (1-866-533-6880).

Thanks, triscitman, for writing out the instructions so that we can all make our way through their voicemail system quickly. :up:


----------



## jfischer (Oct 14, 1999)

Just got another e-mail from the Logitech rebate center saying my rebate was rejected again. Sigh...


----------



## toneman (Oct 17, 2002)

FWIW--the UPC off my box matches that on the rebate form I sent in, so if Logitech rejects my rebate it won't be because of an invalid UPC...


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

Sorry to get off the rebate topic, but I have a remote problem.

I have the 659 and was updating something last night for the first time in a while. The new 4.4 software was installed.

After the updates, the remote would completely turn off my HD DirecTiVo! Not put it in standby, completely switch it off. 

I was able to adjust it to leave the unit on when I switch between tasks, but can't quite figure out how to do so when I push the "off" button.

Anybody have some insight to this?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Chew said:


> After the updates, the remote would completely turn off my HD DirecTiVo! Not put it in standby, completely switch it off.


I didn't think that was physically possible, off is standby.
Really off is only possible by pulling the electric plug.

phox


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

That's what's weird about it: it's not "standby" because it doesn't come back when you hit the TiVo/DirecTV button. And it doesn't take 4-5 minutes to reboot like a full power off either. 

I've never seen anything like this before. 

If I knew it wouldn't affect recordings, I guess I wouldn't mind too much. But, I was afraid to try that last night while it was recording.


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

It took me a while to find the proper answer on the Logitech site, but just in case anybody else is having this same problem:



> To set the Harmony to leave your Digital Box, Satellite, PVR, Tivo®, Cable Box, or other device powered on all the time login to your account at http://members.harmonyremote.com and follow these steps.
> 
> Click More Options beside the device on your Harmony home page.
> Click Adjust power settings.
> ...


Simple enough.


----------



## mazakman (Aug 20, 2004)

Got the remote yesterday. When I got it home I spent about two hour tring to get everything to work right. I have a R10, Samsung DLP, ,H20, and a DVD. When I would press the activities buttom it would not change inputs on the TV. So I finally updated the firmware and the software reloaded everything again and now it works prefect. So I think it is a good product and whould recommend it. Sure beats having to juggle 4 remotes.


----------



## triscitman (Mar 2, 2004)

jfischer said:


> Just got another e-mail from the Logitech rebate center saying my rebate was rejected again. Sigh...


They already rejected yours? I went to rebatestatus.com and mine is still showing as being "processed." Hopefully they won't reject again.

If anyone else has their rebate rejected or approved on the second time around, can someone post?

On a side note, this remote has an extremely high "significant other approval value." After condensing 5 remotes down to one (including the remote for the lamp), people who come visit and get a two minute "how to" understand how to work the remote. No more long guides for house guests.

-Greg


----------



## wje (Jan 8, 2005)

triscitman said:


> On a side note, this remote has an extremely high "significant other approval value." After condensing 5 remotes down to one (including the remote for the lamp), people who come visit and get a two minute "how to" understand how to work the remote. No more long guides for house guests.
> 
> -Greg


Except my wife still can't understand that you actually have to point the remote at what's being controlled, which is why I've gone thru a large number of different remotes! Success rate is high with the 880, though.

Not that my wife isn't smart, she's a doctor.. It just seems that anything electronic (and I mean ANYTHING) usually doesn't work for her. Works for everyone else, though. 

I guess I'll have to put IR repeaters on every wall and ceiling.


----------



## jfischer (Oct 14, 1999)

triscitman said:


> They already rejected yours? I went to rebatestatus.com and mine is still showing as being "processed." Hopefully they won't reject again.


Mine now says that it's in process as well on the web site. However, after I talked to the CSR I got an e-mail saying that it had been rejected.

I'm checking the site daily, and if the web site changes to "rejected" again I'll be on the horn with Logitech...


----------



## srt (Jan 27, 2006)

The shysters:

"We are currently unable to approve your rebate for the reason listed below.

We cannot honor your request without your street address.

You will receive a letter or postcard describing this problem. The letter or postcard may have instructions on how to correct this error."

I'm calling right away as I included a street address...


----------



## Jasper (Sep 4, 2001)

So.............how do they know where to send the letter or postcard if they don't have your street address????????????


----------



## cyfan88 (Mar 5, 2006)

Does anyone know who has the best deal on the 880 right now?


----------



## srt (Jan 27, 2006)

They are being corporate. I have a p.o. box and a street address, I put both on the rebate form as I do on all these discriminatory offerings that say "No Post Office Boxes". I believe they do that because some people may try to get two rebates? Some places do not get home delivery.
Maybe they do not want people to buy 8 or 10 880's and move around renting p.o. boxes to get multiple discounts?
It's a wierd, wierd deal these rebates. I wish they would do instant rebates at the cashier as ordinarily these things often take babysitting to get them to honor what they are offering. I did my part, why can't they?P.S. I talked with a East Indian and they said that I could expect the rebate in 6 to 8 more weeks as they will run it through now.
If not I'm going to our State Consumer Agency.


----------



## jfischer (Oct 14, 1999)

srt said:


> You will receive a letter or postcard describing this problem. The letter or postcard may have instructions on how to correct this error."


I got that too, but for the "wrong" UPC. 3 weeks later and still no postcard 

I have called and complained and hopefully this will be resolved.


----------



## msiple (Oct 17, 2001)

Just got my 880 after my 680's LCD died. 680's button layout is very similar to the Tivo remote but it's not near as responsive. 680 also had trouble signaling my HDTivo from more than eight feet.

880 is very responsive and hits the HDTivo at 15 feet. Rechargeable battery/dock is simply wonderful. Color LCD power saving is also terrific. It goes off after a few seconds of no-use but automatically comes back whenever the remote is rotated in any direction.

Mark.


----------



## toneman (Oct 17, 2002)

Chew said:


> It took me a while to find the proper answer on the Logitech site, but just in case anybody else is having this same problem:
> 
> Simple enough.


Are you doing this because of the power-off issue you described in your other post? FWIW I went with the "I want to turn off this device..." (as opposed to your selecting "I want to leave this device on all the time...") power setting for my HD PVR so that it will go into Standby when not in use, and it correctly goes into Standby mode when I turn it "off" with the 880...and it fires up right away when I either hit the LiveTV button or hit the Activity button for turning on my PVR setup. Unless your HD PVR is a different model from mine (which I reckon it isn't), methinks there's something weird w/ your unit...since AFAIK it's either ON (video output active), Standby (no video output--screen will be black), or OFF (as in, no power at all going to the unit). If there is some official "middle ground" between Standby and OFF on the HR10-250 (other than some sort of rebooting state)...that's news to me.


----------



## DonQijote (Mar 2, 2004)

cyfan88 said:


> Does anyone know who has the best deal on the 880 right now?


I just ordered an 880 from BH Photo for $159, including freight, and NO tax.

Does anyone know if the rebate is still in effect, and if so, where can I obtain a rebate form?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

DonQijote said:


> Does anyone know if the rebate is still in effect, and if so, where can I obtain a rebate form?


Check Weaknees, they had a link to the PDF rebate form.

Yup, still there.
http://www.weaknees.com/pdf/880_rebate.pdf

phox


----------



## DonQijote (Mar 2, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> Check Weaknees, they had a link to the PDF rebate form.
> 
> Yup, still there.
> http://www.weaknees.com/pdf/880_rebate.pdf
> ...


====================================

Thanks, Phox. I printed the rebate form and is valid on purchases through 4/25/2006. If I can get the $50 rebate, my net cost for the 880 will be $109. Yeah!


----------



## Lenarro (Mar 4, 2005)

Just ordered an 880 from compuplus for $159.50 with shipping


----------



## Chargerdan (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks Lenarro. 

I just order the 880 from compuplus for $142 plus the cost for 2nd day shipping.


----------



## Spiff (Mar 1, 2004)

I ordered one yesterday from Harmony Computers for $158 shipped, with free ground shipping. I should hopefully have it in a week! I've wanted this for a while, and finally pulled the trigger. $108 after rebate's not too bad!


----------



## bigcat400 (Sep 1, 2005)

how do you guys know the one you are ordering has the part number on the rebate form and wont have the rebate issues others have reported here?



Spiff said:


> I ordered one yesterday from Harmony Computers for $158 shipped, with free ground shipping. I should hopefully have it in a week! I've wanted this for a while, and finally pulled the trigger. $108 after rebate's not too bad!


----------



## Lenarro (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't really expect the rebate, but I will try.


----------



## Aaron Campagnon (Jun 10, 2002)

I have been folowing some of these reomte threads and have just a few quick questions:
1. Is the only real diffrence between the harmony remotes the button layout, and number of "activity" buttons?
2. Can you control 3 seperate D*Tivos on seperate channels (1-3) 
3. Can you set an activity to change your reciever to the appropriate device, change the TV to the appropriate source, and have the remote control the correct TIVO?
4. If you use the sps 30 s code, does a key mapped to -> do the 30 second skip?

THanks
Aaron


----------



## fkubick (Nov 14, 2004)

Aaron,

1. Only have the 880 so don't know.

2. Don't have multiple units so also don't know.

3. Again, don't have multiple similar devices so I con't answer but as far as starting up the TV, AV receiver and a HR10-250 in the way you described, yes.

4. Yes, the Skip button


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Aaron Campagnon said:


> I have been folowing some of these reomte threads and have just a few quick questions:
> 1. Is the only real diffrence between the harmony remotes the button layout, and number of "activity" buttons?
> 2. Can you control 3 seperate D*Tivos on seperate channels (1-3)
> 3. Can you set an activity to change your reciever to the appropriate device, change the TV to the appropriate source, and have the remote control the correct TIVO?
> ...


Yes, yes, pretty much and I don't like the 30 second skip so I haven't tried.

I have the 880, 3 TiVos, TV, surround reciever, 3x1 component switch, DVD player and DVD/VHS recorder.

It takes some trial and error, but it will control the 3 TiVo's independently,
I originally had them on address 2, 4 and 8 and that didn't work,
changed them to 1, 2 and 3 and that did the trick.

You push the "Watch Tivo" activity button and it turns on what you told it to, and is ready to control the TiVo and watch TV, volume controlling the TV.

Or, you push the "Watch HD-TiVo" button, and it turns on the TV, surround sound, 3x1 switch and the HD-TiVo, switches the 3x1 to the right input, the surround sound to the right input, volume controls the surrond sound, remote is parked on controls for the HD-TiVo.

Same for the D-TiVo, DVD or DVD/VHS.

It originally called them PVR-1, 2 and 3, but I renamed them to HD-TiVo, D-TiVo, and TiVo.

It's having some trouble setting my TV to the correct input, I just haven't had time to delve into it and get it working, it has 2 different buttons that cycle through either the Component inputs, or the S-Video/RCA and antenna inputs, no button to push to go directly to a specific input, so the remote wants to cycle through them, and depending on where it last was, sometimes it hits the right input, but most times it doesn't.

If you don't like the button layout, you can program each button seperately to do whatever you want, I need to do this so I'm not squinting in the dark to find the FF button (it's rather small).

99% sure that you can map the 30 second skip to whatever button you want, the database at Logitech has the skip in there, I remember seeing it, but I don't remember what button it was mapped to in the default, the "advance to end" button works like a stock TiVo in the standard setup.

phox


----------



## DonQijote (Mar 2, 2004)

bigcat400 said:


> how do you guys know the one you are ordering has the part number on the rebate form and wont have the rebate issues others have reported here?


=======================================

I just received the 880 I ordered from B&H Photo($159). The SKU model number matches that of the $50 rebate. I will mail rebate form this week and hope for a net price of $109.


----------



## Lenarro (Mar 4, 2005)

Just got the remote, It is great! I am not sure about the other stuff, but the the 30 second skip is mapped to the button marked "skip". I had already programmed the skip with the peanut, not sure how to do it when it reboots.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Lenarro said:


> Just got the remote, It is great! I am not sure about the other stuff, but the the 30 second skip is mapped to the button marked "skip". I had already programmed the skip with the peanut, not sure how to do it when it reboots.


Select-play-select-3-0-select

Just the same as the peanut. I do it all the time.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

thieany said:


> The 880 works fine for commands, but I went back to older model since the 880 puts out a weaker IR signal. It would not reliably work thru a remote sender as older models. Logitech support confirmed this for me.


Can anyone confirm this?? I need the IR signal to be able to bounce off my Front Projector screen. The tivo remote does a great job of this and my chameleon AIO does ok, but the remote that came with my projector and the audio reciever do not. I'd like to replace my chameleon, but I need to make sure whatever I replace it with has at least as strong of a signal.


----------



## workindev (Oct 13, 2003)

New Dell deal for $69 today!

Devsdeals


----------



## Chargerdan (Dec 10, 2004)

Does anyone know how to assign the '-' symbol for favorite channels in the 880? I can program regular channels fine just not HD locals.

Example: 6-1


----------



## Ed Campbell (Jul 13, 2002)

slydog -- my 880 seems to bounce just fine. My LR is a smallish room; but, especially when starting up, I'm usually pointing the 880 at the ceiling because I'm being certain to press the correct button without putting on my glasses!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Chargerdan said:


> Does anyone know how to assign the '-' symbol for favorite channels in the 880? I can program regular channels fine just not HD locals.
> 
> Example: 6-1


I could have sworn I saw that in the drop down options for programming the custom label buttons,
went there and checked, and I don't see it now.

You'd probably have to do a "learn missing command" and program it from the original remote.

phox


----------



## toneman (Oct 17, 2002)

Chargerdan said:


> Does anyone know how to assign the '-' symbol for favorite channels in the 880? I can program regular channels fine just not HD locals.
> 
> Example: 6-1


I believe the SKIP button ( -> ) also doubles as the "-" on the Tivo peanut remote; as such, since the SKIP button is already one of the predefined buttons when you add the HD Tivo device to your 880, it should continue to also function as the '-'; at worse, you could always just custom-assign it to a button of your choice.


----------



## Chargerdan (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks guys. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Silverstring (Oct 3, 2003)

I also ordered my remote from ecost.com, but, unlike some others, the part number above the UPC matches exactly(H880 966187-0403). I'm sending my rebate in today, and I don't anticipate any problems. 

I didn't get a good a deal as some others, $174+ $1.99 Ground shipping(I'm both patient and poor)= $175.99- $50 Mail-in= $125.99.


----------



## killerdc (Jan 21, 2005)

workindev said:


> New Dell deal for $69 today!
> 
> Devsdeals


Man that sucks. I missed that one. I guess I need to check every day. That is a helluva deal. Thanks for the posts dev. Let us know if anything else comes around.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Jul 13, 2002)

btw -- my rebate check arrived, yesterday. I think it was about 8 weeks; but, I don't recall.

I did start going to the Harmony rebate website and checking in a couple times a week -- maybe that jogged it loose?


----------



## triscitman (Mar 2, 2004)

Ed Campbell said:


> btw -- my rebate check arrived, yesterday. I think it was about 8 weeks; but, I don't recall.
> 
> I did start going to the Harmony rebate website and checking in a couple times a week -- maybe that jogged it loose?


For those who are still looking for their rebates, I still haven't received mine. I had to resubmit on 3/24, so at 8 weeks, we are looking to late May to get a check.

-Greg


----------



## srt (Jan 27, 2006)

finally, nearly 5 months to get the rebate. I will not buy another product from this company if there is a similar alternate available.


----------



## headcase (Jun 27, 2005)

Btw, I've tried just about every Harmony Remote model to date, and I'm finding that the 890 (basically an 880 with RF, so you can change channels VERY far away with no more IR dependency - yipee!), and I think the 680 has the optimal button layout and feel, but the 890 rocks for it's ability to customize and RF.

Once Harmony starts updating their existing line up with RF-enabled versions, I hope they come out with a 680 RF version -- that would be ideal.

And for folks not caring about RF (eg. your gear is all visable and within line-of-sight for an IR beam), then I'd go with the 680 over an 880. Much more user friendly for TiVo daily use.

My 2 cents.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

wje said:


> Except my wife still can't understand that you actually have to point the remote at what's being controlled, which is why I've gone thru a large number of different remotes! Success rate is high with the 880, though.
> 
> Not that my wife isn't smart, she's a doctor.. It just seems that anything electronic (and I mean ANYTHING) usually doesn't work for her. Works for everyone else, though.
> 
> I guess I'll have to put IR repeaters on every wall and ceiling.


actually, i'm amazed at how responsive the 880 is. with no clear site at all to my components, 15-20' away, it works like a charm.


----------



## Spiff (Mar 1, 2004)

bigcat400 said:


> how do you guys know the one you are ordering has the part number on the rebate form and wont have the rebate issues others have reported here?


Got my $50 rebate this week.


----------



## Mangoman53 (May 3, 2004)

killerdc said:


> Man that sucks. I missed that one. I guess I need to check every day. That is a helluva deal. Thanks for the posts dev. Let us know if anything else comes around.


Go to www.dealwatcher.biz. You can put in your email address and keywords (Harmony) and when a deal pops up on your keywords, you'll be notified. You have to register with them to get the deals emailed to you, so use an email address that you don't care if it gets junkmail, although I don't think I have got a noticible increase since registering. I just figure they will send some. If you don't register you can still browse the site.

I got my 880 for $109 plus tax and after rebate from Dell last week. ($249 MSRP - $120 Dell Instant Coupon Code - $20 Logitech rebate, free shipping)


----------



## billyacc (Sep 7, 2005)

Anyone experience any problems with their TIVO after using the remote? I can not get any sound from my TIVO (Toshiba RS-TX20) and the icon on my 880 remote has what looks like a pause symbol on the LCD screen. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Lenarro (Mar 4, 2005)

For anybody keeping score, I just got the $50 Logitech rebate in just less than three months.


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Jan 28, 2003)

Mangoman53 said:


> Go to www.dealwatcher.biz. You can put in your email address and keywords (Harmony) and when a deal pops up on your keywords, you'll be notified.


Just got my $50 rebate this week... dealwatcher.biz got me in on the $69 deal in April  It sold out so fast, there would have been no other way I could have gotten it in time.


----------



## Dilweegie (Nov 10, 2000)

I have two 880's. When selecting an activity one of them takes three times as long as the other and it's mildly annoying having to wait for the remote before I can press any keys. Any ideas why this would be? I didn't program in any delays...


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Dilweegie said:


> I have two 880's. When selecting an activity one of them takes three times as long as the other and it's mildly annoying having to wait for the remote before I can press any keys. Any ideas why this would be? I didn't program in any delays...


This is not really the place for this type of question. Have you checked our www.remotecentral.com?


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

I received my Harmony 880 a few days ago and can not figure out why everyone thinks it is so great. Personally, I think it stinks. Had the box not gotten wet and my wife threw it and the receipt out before I had the chance to really sit down with it, I would return it in a second.


----------



## bsgoren (Jan 3, 2005)

Fluffybear said:


> I received my Harmony 880 a few days ago and can not figure out why everyone thinks it is so great. Personally, I think it stinks. Had the box not gotten wet and my wife threw it and the receipt out before I had the chance to really sit down with it, I would return it in a second.


Good luck spending hours/days/weeks programming another remote.  I've found the Harmony Remote to be the best all-one-one solution when you have multiple components in a typical to upper-end HT system. We now have 2 in our household and they work great...even my wife thinks they're awesome.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

Fluffybear said:


> I received my Harmony 880 a few days ago and can not figure out why everyone thinks it is so great. Personally, I think it stinks. Had the box not gotten wet and my wife threw it and the receipt out before I had the chance to really sit down with it, I would return it in a second.


"It stinks" doesn't really give anybody much to go on to help you. What don't you like about it? Is it not doing something it's supposed to do?


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Jan 28, 2003)

Fluffybear said:


> I received my Harmony 880 a few days ago and can not figure out why everyone thinks it is so great. Personally, I think it stinks. Had the box not gotten wet and my wife threw it and the receipt out before I had the chance to really sit down with it, I would return it in a second.


I'm kinda with you on that Fluffy. It's been hard for me to move from the MX500 to the 880. But there are advantages and things I like about it...now that I've forced myself to use it for a month. Had I not gotten such a great deal, I'd have returned it as well.... but now I'm glad I kept it...


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

bsgoren said:


> Good luck spending hours/days/weeks programming another remote.  I've found the Harmony Remote to be the best all-one-one solution when you have multiple components in a typical to upper-end HT system. We now have 2 in our household and they work great...even my wife thinks they're awesome.


Most Harmony remotes are a great solution but the 880 is not one of their better efforts. I'm with fluffybear on this one. The 880 just doesn't cut it IMO. The thing feels plasticy and cheap(I'd hate to drop it, even once), the buttons have no real tactical feel(the bumbs really don't help all that much) and the spacing of the buttons is bad.

Plus, the number keys are too far towards the bottom of the remote. I had a heck of a time typing in a channel and pressing the enter key, without fumbling the remote. Now to be fair, I have this complaint, to an extent, about the 676 and 680 too, but the 880 is worse IMO.

Logitech seems to want to go towards style instead of comfort/useability. While remotes, like the 688 and 880 "look" good, their comfort/useability leave a lot to be desired.

IMO Logitech needs to get prototypes into the hands of real people, for REAL useability testing, before deciding on a design/layout.


----------



## bsgoren (Jan 3, 2005)

Chuck_IV said:


> Most Harmony remotes are a great solution but the 880 is not one of their better efforts. I'm with fluffybear on this one. The 880 just doesn't cut it IMO. The thing feels plasticy and cheap(I'd hate to drop it, even once), the buttons have no real tactical feel(the bumbs really don't help all that much) and the spacing of the buttons is bad.
> 
> Plus, the number keys are too far towards the bottom of the remote. I had a heck of a time typing in a channel and pressing the enter key, without fumbling the remote. Now to be fair, I have this complaint, to an extent, about the 676 and 680 too, but the 880 is worse IMO.
> 
> ...


We have the old Harmony 659 as well as the newer Harmony 880 remote, and although the 880 definitely is more cramped with smaller buttons, the quality is about the same. For what it does and for the price I got it for (with a $120 Dell.com discount + a $20 mfgr rebate), I don't expect an all metal remote like you get with a new Sony XBR hdtv.

I do think the older Harmony 659 (not made by Logitech...before the co. sold the Harmony remotes to Logitech) has a better tactile feel (which makes it more accurate when pressing the buttons), but nonetheless, the newer 880 has a bigger screen (and in color) with graphics, it's rechargeable (while the 659 eats batteries every month), and it does the job just as well.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

bsgoren said:


> ...(while the 659 eats batteries every month)...


I think that's an unfair statement. I've had the 659 for 2-1/2 years now, and the quickest I've EVER needed batteries is 8-10 weeks. And, once I set my backlight to a shorter interval, that increased. And, it increased again, when Harmony/Logitech updated the firmware. Right now, I go through a set of batteries every three months at the EARLIEST.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> I think that's an unfair statement. I've had the 659 for 2-1/2 years now, and the quickest I've EVER needed batteries is 8-10 weeks. And, once I set my backlight to a shorter interval, that increased. And, it increased again, when Harmony/Logitech updated the firmware. Right now, I go through a set of batteries every three months at the EARLIEST.


i'm thinking the more you use it, the less amount of time the batteries would last, Bierboy.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

joetoronto said:


> i'm thinking the more you use it, the less amount of time the batteries would last, Bierboy.


Surely, the more you use your remote, the quicker you'd go through batteries. But, if anything, I use the remote more now than I did when I first got it. And I'm getting much longer battery life with the firmware upgrades and shorter backlight time.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Surely, the more you use your remote, the quicker you'd go through batteries. But, if anything, I use the remote more now than I did when I first got it. And I'm getting much longer battery life with the firmware upgrades and shorter backlight time.


cool, i like the rechargeable battery myself but i'm wondering how long it'll last.

rechargeables are great, until they have to be replaced.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

I think the benefits of the harmony outweigh the cost of spending $10 every two years on a rack of 20 triple A batteries at BJ's. I've spent a little more than that on my widescreen, hd tivo, receiver, speakers, sub, cables, speaker stands, dvd player, etc. Just to put it in perspective.


----------



## Dilweegie (Nov 10, 2000)

rminsk said:


> This is not really the place for this type of question. Have you checked our www.remotecentral.com?


Fine, I'll rephrase to make it more forum appropriate:

I have two 880's. When selecting The "Watch HDTIVO" activity one of them takes three times as long as the other and it's mildly annoying having to wait for the remote before I can press any keys. Any ideas why this would be? I didn't program in any delays...


----------



## bsgoren (Jan 3, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> I think that's an unfair statement. I've had the 659 for 2-1/2 years now, and the quickest I've EVER needed batteries is 8-10 weeks. And, once I set my backlight to a shorter interval, that increased. And, it increased again, when Harmony/Logitech updated the firmware. Right now, I go through a set of batteries every three months at the EARLIEST.


Do you have a wife that changes channels every 2 seconds or TiVo's soap operas everyday and watches them???? If you did, I bet your batteries in your 659 wouldn't last 3 months.  btw - At least my wife does the 30-sec. skip through the commercials, so all she tortures me with is the actual program, which turns out to be just 35 min. instead of 1 hour (or I'll just go upstairs). 

Anyway, now we have the 659 upstairs in our bedroom (with no HD D*TiVo), and I installed new Energizer e2 batteries in it. I'm sure they'll last much longernow. But, the 880 downstairs that runs our familyroom HT setup with the HR10-250 is great...we just put it on it's rechargeable base before going to sleep, and we don't even have to think about batteries!


----------

